# Project Xeon5420



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 17, 2011)

This thread is just for the record.  Info on my Xeon 5420 workstation. Not much to see here.

Mainboard: ASUS DSEB/DG
Processors: Xeon E5420 + L5420


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 17, 2011)

This is the gigabyte i-RAM system. It is NOT a Fujitsu as shown in the speccy output above.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 17, 2011)

This is the Western Digital HDD


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 12, 2012)

Double run, one with HDD, other with iRAM


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## bogmali (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice setup, I have a similar one consisting of a D5400XS and 2 L5410's


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 13, 2012)

We have a couple of Xeon 6Core Westmeres here in our test lab. They sit unused and flaccid... I wished I could just take one home and put it to good use!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 13, 2012)

bogmali said:


> Nice setup, I have a similar one consisting of a D5400XS and 2 L5410's



Did you BSEL mod them? (ie get the L5410 FSB1333 to FSB to 1600 and ram 333 at 400).  I can BSEL the E5420 no problem, but the L5420 won't go there, unfortunately. :-(

So I want to trade the L5420 for an E5420... naturally


----------



## bogmali (Jan 13, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Did you BSEL mod them? (ie get the L5410 FSB1333 to FSB to 1600 and ram 333 at 400).  I can BSEL the E5420 no problem, but the L5420 won't go there, unfortunately. :-(
> 
> So I want to trade the L5420 for an E5420... naturally



Not yet, I do have them running at 1333 though (boards default setting is 1066).


----------

